# FOUND & SAFE! Alley : Missing in Simsbury CT



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Bumping for Alley - another golden lost in New England who needs to be found - it is hot & humid in this area.


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

I will share on my FB. I hope Alley and Bond are found safe very soon.


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

PLEASE SEND IN A FLYER TO GRANITESTATEDOGRECOVERY.COM

Their site is AMAZING and help reunite dogs all the time!!!

https://www.facebook.com/granitestatedogrecovery


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I hope they find Alley soon as well !!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Prayers these dogs are found soon :crossfing As you said the weather up here is very hot and humid.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Bump.Wish every lost dog got the attention that Bond is.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

GoldenCamper said:


> Bump.Wish every lost dog got the attention that Bond is.


I wish that too, they are all loved and need to come back home.
Praying for Alley's return.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

So scared for Alley, she is Flip's aunt.


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Prayers for Alley. Come home sweet girl.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

And my Towhee's half-sister....



Loisiana said:


> So scared for Alley, she is Flip's aunt.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

_Sunrise,_ wondering if you can get a picture of Alley up here on GRF so people can see what a sweet girl she is. Praying that she'll be found safe and sound.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Maybe get a photo and info on her up on the Golden Retriever Discussion Group FB page. I think many of the people on there are the same crowd getting the word out about Bond.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Here is a captured image ...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

She's beautiful, prayers Alley is found and is returned to her family soon.

Here are a couple of sites to post her info to if she's not already on them.

https://www.facebook.com/lostandfoundgoldenretrievers

Lost and Found Golden Retrievers

You'll need to send a message to the Group Admin. to get her listed on here-

https://www.facebook.com/Friends.of.Golden.Retrievers


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Took a nap and had a dream my Charlie was lost, what a nightmare.
Praying for Alley!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Another one? Prayers coming...


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*Please send good thoughts*

Alley has been sighted twice in the same neighborhood. Keep sending good thoughts


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Hope she is found soon!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Great news she has got to be found soon!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## regspeir (Jan 4, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> So scared for Alley, she is Flip's aunt.


And my Lincoln's MOM. Come Home Alley!


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Have they tried the findtoto website? For a fee, they will robo call the area with a lost dog ABP.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*Update*

Alley seems to be staying in one area so the following request has been posted 

"She seems to be staying in area. Trap will be set so we need people to not go looking for her. "


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

That's a bit of good news. Praying for Alley's safe return home soon.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Praying for Alley's safe return.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My continued thoughts and prayers Alley is found safe and is returned to her family soon.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I hope she is found soon!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Praying for Alley. Such a worry.


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Thoughts and prayers for Alley.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Any news?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Just peeking in, hope the trap works. Come Home Alley!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

No news and we have major T'storm activity going on - with the possibility of severe weather and hail. She has been spotted a few times in a nice neighborhood or a golf course or the woods so hopefully she can find shelter ....


Stay safe Alley-girl!! 

Thanks for asking



oakleysmommy said:


> Any news?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

she should have access to shade and water so that is not a concern at least.


----------



## Mason14 (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm in Enfield will post on Facebook as well.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I hope she found some shelter. This T-storm is very noisy and frightening when you are outside...


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Praying for Alley's safe return.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Are you searching the areas she has been?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

I know not pertinent, but our first Golden got out during a thunderstorm and when a neighbor, on another street, opened her door she ran in and got into their bathtub. Hoping and praying she is safe!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

The area is being covered - Barb and Mike are out there ; other Sunfire folk in the immediate area are out walking or driving the area (which is huge). Many wonderful people are out setting up flyers, cameras, food, traps etc. The neighborhoods are being very welcoming of all the people knocking on doors, putting out flyers, checking traps, going through their yards etc. Last check was a few hours ago (around midnight) without luck. More signs will be laminated and set out - with the weather forecast and the rains from yesterday these are needed.

We have more weather predicted for today so come home Alley!! She is listed on the Lost Dog & Recovery sites. There are sightings but they are asking everyone in the area to call the number listed if they see her; what she's doing, where she came from, what direction she headed in etc.

If seen do not chase but perhaps drop to the ground and call softly since she loves people and other goldens but she is not used to vehicular activity; so that may be frightening her. 

https://www.facebook.com/Alleysimsbury





oakleysmommy said:


> Are you searching the areas she has been?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Are people putting signs on their cars so other cars can read them?

Praying she is found soon.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Prayers beautiful Alley is found safe soon.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Bump. Show some more love for Alley folks. Happy to see she now has her own FB page too along with similar tools Mr Bond has going for him. The weather we are having here is just downright ugly so I pray they both get home soon.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Hoping for good news for Alley!


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Alley, continued prayers for your safe return home!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Sending more prayers for Allie.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Have they notified mail carriers, Fed Ex & UPS workers as Tennyson suggested for Bond's searchers? What about bus and taxi companies? 

Sending prayers for Alley.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

These dogs need to go sit on someone's doorstep and ask to be let in. Hoping to hear good news soon.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Praying you find Alley today!! She will show up!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

Praying that Alley's will be found very soon.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

What is the fb link? I haven't read the whole thread yet so sorry if it was already posted.


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

Saying prayers for Allie's safe return.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

The link is https://www.facebook.com/Alleysimsbury :wave:



Eowyn said:


> What is the fb link? I haven't read the whole thread yet so sorry if it was already posted.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Praying for Alley & Bond to be found really soon.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I remember Alley I think, if she is from the litter with that wonderful Blue as the dad. I remember when they came northeast. I so hope she is found today. I cannot imagine how they are coping with pushing the panic down. I admired Blue very much.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yes, that's Alley  Her sire was the awesome Blue.

Pedigree: Sunfire Casanova Alligator Alley




Ljilly28 said:


> I remember Alley I think, if she is from the litter with that wonderful Blue as the dad. I remember when they came northeast. I so hope she is found today. I cannot imagine how they are coping with pushing the panic down. I admired Blue very much.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I posted her flier on the Golden Retriever Discussion Group FB page.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Was so hoping that when checking this thread, there was a happy ending. Come on Miss Alley, your family needs you!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Please, can both Alley and Bond be found and returned to their loving families?


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Hoping today is the day!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Still Praying for the safe return of Alley & Bond! Keep up the positive thoughts & Prayers guys!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Does anyone know if the GR Rescues in CT have been contacted?

I use to help a GR Rescue, we often received calls on our Hotline or emails were sent to our email account when a Golden had been found.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks - I have passed this along since I honestly do not know but it is a very good suggestion 

The rescue groups are probably aware between Bond & Alley to be checking any found goldens; but it is certainly worth making sure of.




CAROLINA MOM said:


> Does anyone know if the GR Rescues in CT have been contacted?
> 
> I use to help a GR Rescue, we often received calls on our Hotline or emails were sent to our email account when a Golden had been found.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

oh please, oh please, oh please. Let the sighting be her ..... a dirtier golden girl has been seen .... oh please, oh please, oh please


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh my gosh!!!! Praying!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

Oh, yes!! It just HAS to be her. Please let her be found and home before dark ...


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

It is in the professional's hands .. but we can certainly send our most positive thoughts


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Just now seeing this and shared on facebook. Hoping for some good news and her safe return.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, please please please! I am just catching up on this thread. I hope this is her!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Also catching up on this thread, praying she is found safe and sound.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I also see there was a sighting and I hope it is her. I hope both Bond and Alley are found over the weekend.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

There's a link on find alley it was not her. It's a male. Found owners


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

It was another sighting they are following up on ... boy I wish we could blanket the area without risking frightening her off!! But breeders and owners only ....


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

and please for anyone sharing, please emphasize the searchers need calls and possibly pictures, not postings to the FB pages .. this will help quickly get the people on site quickly to follow up.

This is for both Alley & Bond.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

oakleysmommy said:


> There's a link on find alley it was not her. It's a male. Found owners
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


While I am glad this boy was found and returned to his family, sad to hear Alley hasn't been found yet. 

Continued prayers for her.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*Please send really great thoughts*

the team is heading out to follow up on a very credible sighting ... please send your very best thoughts that it is her and she is comfortable enough to come to the searchers


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

and if possible, consider keeping this bumped until we know?


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> and if possible, consider keeping this bumped until we know?


Of course! Let this be the day they both are found!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Sunrise- for both alley and bond are searchers or volunteers calling all animal shelters in the area do you know? Like YGRR etc. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I believe so ...


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Sure hoping these goldens are found by their owners.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Sending many positive thoughts that they are both found today!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*well crap!!*

They edited today's update and the last line is not good...

*July 5. *
*Key Points**

More posters are ordered to be picked up today. 

When I know the pickup time, I will advise all who want to help as to what time to come to Secret Lake Dog Training, LLC 244 Farms Village Road, West Simsbury to pick up flyers and posters and discuss next steps.

The Male Golden dog found in Waterbury/Thomaston is NOT Alley so please do not continue to post that info here. 

DO NOT Chase Alley or call to her. Doing so has and will cause her to run away and is not helpful.
*


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

They posted that there have been more sightings today! Hope they get her back today.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Hoping it's only a matter of time now! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

the searchers are on site and the people I am in contact with are hopeful


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Sunrise said:


> the searchers are on site and the people I am in contact with are hopeful



Praying it's her. If she is spooked how will they lure her to them? Sorry to ask are you her owner? If you were there she would surely come to you


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Oh I'd throw a party, it would be a happy day! Please Alley, show your sweet face!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

No, I am not her owner - my Towhee is her (half) sister and I know & adore Alley. It is complicated in that Alley is not in the area she is familiar with and has lived most of her life; she was just recently rehomed for a private and full family life with a good family who fell in love with her. So she has no bearings to set her on the right path home, and is confused and frightened.

The lures probably should not yet be mentioned but they should be very powerful draws for her.

ETA: I need to also mention that Barb & Mike from Sunfire are being key to the search & recovery as are her new owners, but everyone else is being asked to keep their distance unless familiar enough with the general area to distribute flyers.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Sunrise said:


> No, I am not her owner - my Towhee is her (half) sister and I know & adore Alley. It is complicated in that Alley is not in the area she is familiar with and has lived most of her life; she was just recently rehomed for a private and full family life with a good family who fell in love with her. So she has no bearings to set her on the right path home, and is confused and frightened.
> 
> The lures probably should not yet be mentioned but they should be very powerful draws for her.
> 
> ETA: I need to also mention that Barb & Mike from Sunfire are being key to the search & recovery



She will show her face today I just know it❤. Sweet girl


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

oakleysmommy said:


> She will show her face today I just know it❤. Sweet girl
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I really hope your right and I'm going to add to your positive thoughts!!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

They found her! She's safe!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*Alley is found ~~~~~~~*

Woohoo !!!! Alley is with Mike and Alley's puppy (one of the lures  ---- now they get to have a celebratory barbecue

~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ALLEY IS SAFE ~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

What???!!!????? Yayyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh thank God!!!!! Anybody know any details??


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I am so relieved for Alley! It's horrible to hear of this happening to any dog, but Alley is one I've actually met, and is "Auntie Alley" to both of my boys, so brought it much closer to home for me.

That means Lincoln's mom is home!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Wonderful news!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

YAYYYY!!! So excited ! Wonderful wonderful news! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Okay, some details 

The major lures were 2 puppies; one of Alley's and another younger puppy; and her brother Ammo. Traps, crates etc were set up with puppy blankets and stuff from home. Cams etc

A huge amount of effort posting flyers, knocking on doors and spreading the word. The search team standing at the ready to follow any and all leads and only a few people out and about - usually with goldens and puppies known to Alley to help draw her attention and create scent trails.

We provided videos of puppies for the distinct sounds puppies make to be played in the hopes of drawing Alley out. 

Today the sightings were being called in closer and closer - Barb was at one end of a neighborhood with rotisserie chicken, her crate and Alley's brother Ammo. Mike was driving a van around close by with Alley's puppy looking for her. The current owners were also driving (I think, they could have been walking) with a golden. Mike stopped to hand a flyer out and the people said 'Oh we just saw her over there' - Mike booked it over 'there' and Barb beat a hasty 'later' to me when she could hear Mike calling from across a swamp. Minutes later Barb called me back ALLEY"S with Mike, she's safe and on her way home ....

I just happened to be talking with Barb at the time and got to feel and be part of the excitement -

ETA: I have heard (unconfirmed) that Alley just walked out of the woods when Mike and her puppy were close -- the sight/smell of them was the ultimate draw to bring her home. 

Confirmed: Alley had approached a homeowner who was outside, who went into his house to get a treat and his phone, called the hotline but she had gone back into the woods. Searchers and puppy started circling the immediate house, puppy indicated and looked towards the woods but Alley was not seen or heard so Mike continued walking around the house. Mike then sat on the ground where the puppy had been indicating shortly before and Alley flew out of the woods and was in his lap and there was a happy rolling party of people & Alley & puppies. Good girl Alley - her love of her people & puppy came through!!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ALLEY IS SAFE ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ WOOHOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

How sweet is it that she came out for her pup.  

So glad she's OK. I saw a picture of her - she looked thin and tired. Must have been a tough few days for her, poor girlie.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Absolutely wonderful news!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Fantastic news!


*
Sunrise*, I updated the thread title to Found and Safe, if you want it to say something else, PM me.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

Wowwww!!!! What a great joy and relief!!!! 

Now hoping to hear the same great news about Bond ....


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Hopefully search teams are doing the same thing for Bond


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

No, that was wonderful of you, thank you!! I think we need FOUND stories making headlines 




CAROLINA MOM said:


> Fantastic news!
> 
> 
> *
> Sunrise*, I updated the thread title to Found and Safe, if you want it to say something else, PM me.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

I bet she will eat like a queen tonite ❤


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Tears of joy! I should be downstairs entertaining my guests (15 of them!) but I can't stop thinking about Bond and Alley and feel compelled to "stalk their threads" on GRF! 

Sooooo happy for everyone, especially sweet Alley who can sleep in comfort tonight. 

One found, one more to go! Please let today be the day!:crossfing

Heading downstairs now and trying to stay away from the GRF for a little while....


----------



## canajo (Nov 25, 2012)

This is just the BEST news. I volunteer for lost dog recovery groups and every lost dog tugs at my heart but a Sunfire dog being lost hits especially close to home. I miss my Sunfire dog -they are simply amazing. So glad Miss Alley is back and what amazing teamwork by everyone. Yeah for the puppies!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Oh Happy Day! Wonderful news!


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Great news!!!!!


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

I'm very happy that she was found too! You must feel so relieved...  

Now let's keep our fingers crossed for Bond as well.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Fantastic! Now the same for Bond!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

This is such a relief, thank goodness one of the two is home and safe. Hopefully her positive ending will send some positive vibes towards Bond...


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

So glad that Alley has been found.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Wonderful - Alley has been found.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

WONDERFUL. this has made my day.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

What magnificent news!! :'D


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

GREAT NEWS,now let bond come home!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Wonderful news, now Bond needs to be seen and brought back home.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

This is great news !!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

What terrific news about Alley!  Love it!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Tears!!!! Happy tears!!!!

Praying for Bond and feeling much more optimistic for him.


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

Wonderful news! So happy for Ally and her owners, what a relief! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

They have photos of her on her website. She looks relieved!


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

So happy to hear a happy ending! Thank goodness!!


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Such good news, soooo happy for all!!


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Fantastic news. I hope Bond will be found today safe and sound.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thank God*

So glad that Ally was found safe and sound! Praying for Bond now!


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

So happy for Ally & her family!!!!!!
Now let's concentrate some heavy Prayers for Bond!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

an article in a local paper about the Recovery of Alley:

Reunited - Alley the Golden Retriever is home! - CT Lost Dog Resources - Avon, CT Patch


----------

